# Janet and John go to Spain



## Siimplyloco (Mar 9, 2014)

Janet and John are in Spain: see Janet and John here




Janet and John will post updates here:


Janet and John are off to Las Roquetas today, near Almeria.
Wish them luck!


----------



## MykCamper (Mar 9, 2014)

*Wilding it in Spain*

:wave:Try a little futher down the coast at Almerima, loads of Wilding places to stop at with out hasle from the police!! :mad1:  South, along the coast road from the Marina. Water & dumping facilities too.:welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2014)

Unfortunate positioning of the arms/hands on that photo John!


----------



## dave and mary (Mar 9, 2014)

good stop over in Roquetas De Mar right down to the end of the town there is a car park right by the sea. Camping Roquetas is quite a good site with laundry and bar etc.

Good wild beach behind the Airport at Almeria for the day time, not recommended for night, but go into Retamar and park in the car park next to the Barceló Hotel, water is available from the garage at El Toyo euro in the machine.



 :drive:      :drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 9, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Unfortunate positioning of the arms/hands on that photo John!



John likes Janet doing that!

John doesn't like all the greenhouses: Janet says John shouldn't throw stones......


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 9, 2014)

Janet likes this photo that John took on the beach at Roquetas de Mar. Janet want John to  point out that the campsite is full of Whonmobils!


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 9, 2014)

Line dancing John?


----------



## n brown (Mar 9, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Unfortunate positioning of the arms/hands on that photo John!


 she's obviously holding him up,that vino can give the legs a bit of a surprise ! he looks happy though !


----------



## Byronic (Mar 9, 2014)

MykCamper said:


> :wave:Try a little futher down the coast at Almerima, loads of Wilding places to stop at with out hasle from the police!! :mad1:  South, along the coast road from the Marina. Water & dumping facilities too.:welcome:



The authorities have tolerated free/wild camping in 2 carparks this year which are generally full or near full. Unfortunately some campers  are resorting to "reserving their pitch" when going off for a drive etc so not a lot of churning. Water and sewage disposal are close by.  
Some have attempted to camp at carparks where motorhomes are clearly signposted as prohibited. The police have quickly moved them on you could argue the legality of this....best of luck. 
Guardia Viejas 5km from Almerimar has some free/wildcamping close to the beach water supply was cut off 2 months ago but sewage disposal still available.

The marina pay campsite offers the view of a concrete seawall and when windy (ie pretty much consistently this year) is very noisy due to the close proximity of windlashed yacht rigging. The Marina lighthouse campervan pay parking area is a better bet for most. 

Unless you enjoy motorhome ghettoes don't even bother to venture down the hill to Salobrena freecamp. If it rains enjoy a grandstand view from the road above as they attempt to exit, the front wheel drives in particular.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry! Obviously lost something in the translation?
John
Now in Playa De Mazarron for a few days. Wind has dropped, and it is 19C.


----------



## invalid (Mar 10, 2014)

I recon Janet’s holding up his strides as he forgot the bailing twine again.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Janet and John are in Spain: see Janet and John here
> 
> View attachment 20730
> 
> ...



Is that Roquetas de Mar ?? if so last time I was that way it was concrete central


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 10, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> Is that Roquetas de Mar ?? if so last time I was that way it was concrete central



Yes, we only stayed the one night, and my German isn't what it used to be!
John


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am in Mojacar  if your passing give me a call. 
Wildcamping. Here if you want it  
Yours Ian


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 11, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> I am in Mojacar  if your passing give me a call.
> Wildcamping. Here if you want it
> Yours Ian



Sorry we missed you Ian, but Janet and John are going North to La Manga!
John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 11, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> Is that Roquetas de Mar ?? if so last time I was that way it was concrete central



Looks like Salobreña to me.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 12, 2014)

Janet and John didn't go to La Manga: they went to Camping Marjal near Alicante. Janet prefers five star luxury to sitting in a scruffy Spanish car park! Now he's here, John tends to agree with her.....

Camping en Alicante. Marjal Guardamar Camping & Bungalow Resort Playa


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 12, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Janet and John didn't go to La Manga: they went to Camping Marjal near Alicante. Janet prefers five star luxury to sitting in a scruffy Spanish car park! Now he's here, John tends to agree with her.....
> 
> Camping en Alicante. Marjal Guardamar Camping & Bungalow Resort Playa


We stay just up the road from there at Camping in Spain. Camping International La Marina - Costa Blanca, we have friends who prefer Camping Marjal and others who prefer Camping Internacional La Marina, they are very similar so if you get the chance go and have a look John, it is just past the Lidl on the N332a just as you go in to La Marina village


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 12, 2014)

All seem expensive to me just to park my motorhome.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 12, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> All seem expensive to me just to park my motorhome.



I suppose it all depends on what you want to do once you've parked it! We are both of the view that having stumped up quite a lot of money for it,  then Jan is worth it!
John


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Mar 12, 2014)

I am
In Mojacar if they are passing welcome to
Call in and meet up. 
Ian 





siimplyloco said:


> Janet and John are in Spain: see Janet and John here
> 
> View attachment 20730
> 
> ...


----------



## Byronic (Mar 12, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Janet and John didn't go to La Manga: they went to Camping Marjal near Alicante. Janet prefers five star luxury to sitting in a scruffy Spanish car park! Now he's here, John tends to agree with her.....
> 
> Camping en Alicante. Marjal Guardamar Camping & Bungalow Resort Playa



Not much wildcamping on the Spanish Costas for you then. Perhaps this Forum should be renamed "Wildcamping, (Except for the Spanish Costas)".... as many of the wildcamping/free sites are indeed carparks, scruffy or otherwise.


----------



## REC (Mar 12, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> I am
> In Mojacar if they are passing welcome to
> Call in and meet up.
> Ian



Damn, we were there last week and I did not see a single wild camper! We parked on the wasteground/ car park just on left as you come into pueblo Mojacar. Lovely area and had no hassle where we parked (2 nights total but not consecutive!). Hope the sun stays with you all in Spain!
Went on to Los Arenales below Alicante, where we stayed parked on the road to St Pola right on beach. There were some "packs" of motorhomes parked further away but several solitary vans along the road. No restrictions and even in the town it is easy to park on the road spaces...they dont seem to have discovered height barriers there. Just hope nobody will spoil this by outstaying their welcome or leaving a mess!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 12, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Not much wildcamping on the Spanish Costas for you then. Perhaps this Forum should be renamed "Wildcamping, (Except for the Spanish Costas)".... as many of the wildcamping/free sites are indeed carparks, scruffy or otherwise.



Agreed - not even 'many'. The Vicarious Books' Guide to Spanish Aires qualifies as one of the thinnest books in the World!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 12, 2014)

runnach said:


> You have access to a lot of facilities for the money!!



Yes, I'm sitting here using a superfast broadband, and Jan has just fallen asleep watching Brit TV brought to our pitch, all included. We'll go for a swim in the heated indoor pool tomorrow, and perhaps have a go on the treadmill in the fitness centre......
John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 13, 2014)

I would agree with you wholeheartedly about roughing it in a scruffy car park. But I just fail to see the point in going all the way down to Spain and pay €18 a night to surround yourself with Brits, watch Brit TV and stay on a camp site that appears to resemble Butlins in the sun.
But then that's just me I suppose, and probably explains why I bought a house 14 years ago in a small village in Andalucia where very few of the inhabitants speak any English.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 13, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> I would agree with you wholeheartedly about roughing it in a scruffy car park. But I just fail to see the point in going all the way down to Spain and pay €18 a night to surround yourself with Brits, watch Brit TV and stay on a camp site that appears to resemble Butlins in the sun.
> But then that's just me I suppose, and probably explains why I bought a house 14 years ago in a small village in Andalucia where very few of the inhabitants speak any English.


 
??????
The new Hymer S830 next to us is occupied by a lovely friendly Belgian couple, the new Burstner 8m  the other side is owned by a 7 foot blonde Swede, and a Dutchman just moved his caravan in behind us! Brit Butlins in the sun? I think not: it pays not to be a Xenophobe in places like this!
Janet and John


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2014)

Now now boys! 

You pays your money you takes your choice.

I see absolutely nothing wrong with staying on a campsite once in a while if you want to  

Naturally, some hardline/purist wildcamping snobs will vehemently disagree  

Years and years and years and years ago, when I were a teenager, we did 3,500 miles around France in 7 weeks.

Camping! 

On campsites!!

The old fashioned tent sort!!!

We met some fantastic and interesting people of all nationalities.

Don't knock it 'til you've tried it, I say!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 13, 2014)

David, your pointed observation is duly noted. I dare not agree though: the hounds will be let loose!:scared:
Janet and John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah....... lively, exciting, informed debate, that's what forums are all about - love it! Now then, I can't linger,  I must go and ask my Swiss wife what Xenophobia is.:heart:
PS. is there room for a 7mtr Chausson next to the 7' blonde Swede?? (who in my minds eye is a young lady, and not a bloke (!) Please don't shatter my dreams now!)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 13, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> I would agree with you wholeheartedly about roughing it in a scruffy car park. But I just fail to see the point in going all the way down to Spain and pay €18 a night to surround yourself with Brits, watch Brit TV and stay on a camp site that appears to resemble Butlins in the sun.
> But then that's just me I suppose, and probably explains why I bought a house 14 years ago in a small village in Andalucia where very few of the inhabitants speak any English.



You pays your money, you make your choice !!

A lot of Brits are no different to Germans, Dutch, French, they all have the sat dishes and at about 6pm go inside and watch their favorite programs, cant see a problem, can you ??

Just because you decided to buy bricks and morter, does that make you right and everyone else wrong??


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 13, 2014)

We went to the (free) Spanish lesson this morning. We didn't learn any Spanish but the guy congratulated me on my pronunciation!
Booked a coach excursion to Valancia for Saturday. It will be nice for someone else to be the coach driver!
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 13, 2014)

This site is amazing. We went for a swim in the heated pool. and then enjoyed the five stage hydrotherapy centre. Feeling suitably invigorated - at my age quite futile - I cooked five spiced beef with peppers and noodles for us and polished off a bottle of Rioja Rose (2.99)!
Must go: Eastenders is starting......
Janet and John


----------



## Byronic (Mar 13, 2014)

Roughing it, scruffy, thought you were iterating the views of the non motorcaravanning British population as regards "all" motorcaravanners. 

The irony is that  many of the Wildcamping sites on the Spanish costa are in fact populated by a greater proportion of expensive self contained motorcaravans than that to be found at most campsites, vans with limited facilities tend to make up a significant proportion of pay campsite populations. Observations based on 10 winters X 5 month in pay campsites and 10 winters X 5 months wild/freecamp. 

Almerimar wild/freecamp is a very good if admittedly extreme example, the 2 main resources are readily at hand ie water and sanimientos, the sea is nearby, Mercadona a short walk away.The place is unshaded (a plus in the winter months) In short all many campers want, and consequently it's peppered kerb to kerb with Concordes, Clou Liners, Varios, Frankias, Carthagos, Phoenix seemingly outnumbering relatively humble Hymers, Burstners, Autotrails etc. Cutting unnecessary expense is how you acquire a Clou Liner it seems!


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 13, 2014)

Go Janet Go John - enjoy the trip


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 13, 2014)

We were of the same opinion when we were there, we stayed at a few car parks where everybody looked the same, could not see the Female of the party, the Male sitting in the drivers seat and just looking around, we found a site in La Marina and liked it so much we stayed six Months, averaged out at 10 Euros a night including everything and although we like to wild it here and in most of Europe I do not enjoy it in Spain, we like our luxuries as well


----------



## tintent (Mar 13, 2014)

*spain*

if you go to valencia go to oceanagrafic its great we have a house in vilamarxant about half an hour from valencia. At the moment in Valencia the Fallas are on they are very good. In land where we live there are loads of wild camping spots. Usually no problem at all with the police. pam n jon


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 13, 2014)

tintent said:


> if you go to valencia go to oceanagrafic its great we have a house in vilamarxant about half an hour from valencia. At the moment in Valencia the Fallas are on they are very good. In land where we live there are loads of wild camping spots. Usually no problem at all with the police. pam n jon



We are going to see the Fallas: really looking forward to it.
John


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly, you men can see a fallas in everything


----------



## n brown (Mar 13, 2014)

that's a fallacy 


[fallas-see !]


must have an early night soon


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 13, 2014)

n brown said:


> must have an early night soon


I would recommend as soon as possible


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2014)

n brown said:


> must have an early night soon



and don't rush up in the morning


----------



## n brown (Mar 13, 2014)

oi !!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2014)

:scared:  :wave: :lol-049:

Thought you'd gone to bed


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

*What a Pitch-ure!*

This is the pitch that you get for your 18€ at Camping Marjal. Not bad eh? We just booked ourselves in until the 25th!
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

Good value indeed, but your calcs have omitted one small item: 30K for the MH! That's about nine years holidays......
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

I am quite aware of the depreciation and convenience aspects, but 30K is still quite a lot of money to tie up and it was a simple way to express that sentiment!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Good value indeed, but your calcs have omitted one small item: 30K for the MH! That's about nine years holidays......
> John


It is only because you like your creature comforts that you are doing it in an expensive MH, you could have done the same holidays in a 2K van



Forget that John I don't think *you* would :lol-049:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> It is only because you like your creature comforts that you are doing it in an expensive MH, you could have done the same holidays in a 2K van
> 
> 
> 
> Forget that John I don't think *you* would :lol-049:



Forgive me for the assumption, but are we not of the same mind?
John


----------



## Byronic (Mar 14, 2014)

Not normally that simple an equation. You usually have to stay minimum of 28 0r 30 days to get good rates. Out of season most of the holiday accommodation on the costas is vacant (dead urbanisations everywhere) and therefore it's easy to negotiate extremely favourable terms €400 - €500 p/m can find you in a 2 bed apartment or small semi detached villa. I know several motorhomers on realisation of this fact do the sums, and subsequently depart the campsite, a no brainer decision to them. Probably flog the van when they get back home and take the car the following year.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Forgive me for the assumption, but are we not of the same mind?
> John


Of course we are, I wasn't knocking you and I think you have it just right


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Not normally that simple an equation. You usually have to stay minimum of 28 0r 30 days to get good rates. Out of season most of the holiday accommodation on the costas is vacant (dead urbanisations everywhere) and therefore it's easy to negotiate extremely favourable terms €400 - €500 p/m can find you in a 2 bed apartment or small semi detached villa. I know several motorhomers on realisation of this fact do the sums, and subsequently depart the campsite, a no brainer decision to them. Probably flog the van when they get back home and take the car the following year.


Last time I was at La Marina an old friend of ours who always pitched a few plots from us had rented an apartment in the village because his health was failing, he was only paying €100 a Month more than us but he didn't have the facilities we had, wifi, indoor pool, gym, etc., there is also a lot to be said for the friends you make on a campsite and every evening he would come round to visit because in the apartment he didn't see anybody


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Last time I was at La Marina an old friend of ours who always pitched a few plots from us had rented an apartment in the village because his health was failing, he was only paying €100 a Month more than us but he didn't have the facilities we had, wifi, indoor pool, gym, etc., there is also a lot to be said for the friends you make on a campsite and every evening he would come round to visit because in the apartment he didn't see anybody



Spot on! It's the same with boating: the nicest aspect is the new people you meet (and the friends you make) on your travels. Mind you, I might just sell the boat next year and spend the money on diesel for Hugo!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I might just try a punt here (no pun intended): you never know!
> 
> For sale: comes with mooring in Montpellier. Velly cheep! PM me if interested.
> 
> View attachment 20880


You can get a mooring here as well now
View attachment 20881


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

runnach said:


> On second thoughts, keep it!
> 
> Money, you can't take it with you, spend and enjoy.......................problem is, you don't want to clear it all out prior to popping ones fins :lol-053:
> 
> Oops, did it sink??



Sorry, I deleted the post as I quickly realised it was inappropriate. 
John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 14, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Not normally that simple an equation. You usually have to stay minimum of 28 0r 30 days to get good rates. Out of season most of the holiday accommodation on the costas is vacant (dead urbanisations everywhere) and therefore it's easy to negotiate extremely favourable terms €400 - €500 p/m can find you in a 2 bed apartment or small semi detached villa. I know several motorhomers on realisation of this fact do the sums, and subsequently depart the campsite, a no brainer decision to them. Probably flog the van when they get back home and take the car the following year.



A bit harsh - but yes, there are 1.5 million unsold properties in Spain crying out for someone to buy/rent them. But then, that's not really the point of having a MH is it.


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> This is the pitch that you get for your 18€ at Camping Marjal. Not bad eh? We just booked ourselves in until the 25th!
> Janet and John



My heart sinks.......but I am happy because you are happy.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> My heart sinks.......but I am happy because you are happy.



Then we are both happy! A perfect situation.
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> My heart sinks.......but I am happy because you are happy.


Why?, I am just envious because if it wasn't for a stupid heart attack I would be one mile away from there, I could have cycled down and drank his gin instead of my own View attachment 20887


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 14, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Why?, I am just envious because if it wasn't for a stupid heart attack I would be one mile away from there, I could have cycled down and drank his gin instead of my own View attachment 20887



Yes, gladly, and it's Tanqueray Gin!


----------



## Byronic (Mar 15, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> A bit harsh - but yes, there are 1.5 million unsold properties in Spain crying out for someone to buy/rent them. But then, that's not really the point of having a MH is it.



Neither is spending £30000 the point is it?

And just what is harsh about a few truths. I am merely singling out an economically viable alternative option, and that some motorcaranners (probably the non strongly commited variety) have taken up this option. The reason people buy MHs are of course numerous some prefer crowded campsites others solitude etc etc etc ad infinitum or should that be ad nauseum.


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 15, 2014)

For me there is only one gin - Xoriguer, the gin of Menorca. Unlike any other gin you will ever have tasted. Just my preference.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 15, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> For me there is only one gin - Xoriguer, the gin of Menorca. Unlike any other gin you will ever have tasted. Just my preference.



Looks like a trip to the Supermercado tomorrow!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 15, 2014)

El Veterano said:
			
		

> For me there is only one gin - Xoriguer, the gin of Menorca. Unlike any other gin you will ever have tasted. Just my preference.



Somebody else's Gin, just *my* preference View attachment 20900View attachment 20901View attachment 20902


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 15, 2014)

*Valencia Fallas Trip Today*

Just a few pics of the amazing papier mache structures on display in Valencia today. We walked to the central square to hear -or more accurately to be aurally assaulted by- the air bombs and various explosive devices being let off just yards away! 
A good day out.
Janet and John

















At last! A welcome drink and a rest for our aching feet!
janet and John


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 15, 2014)

Happy travelling J & J! 
Enjoying the discussion about types of camping and motorhoming.I feel quite dowdy with only £1800 total invested in my self build camper, which was built to save money on our usual hotel and plane , train and bus touring hols abroad.swmbo and I like it.To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 15, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Happy travelling J & J!
> Enjoying the discussion about types of camping and motorhoming.I feel quite dowdy with only £1800 total invested in my self build camper, which was built to save money on our usual hotel and plane , train and bus touring hols abroad.swmbo and I like it.To each his own I suppose.



Hey! The last thing I want is for any one to feel 'a bit dowdy' when chatting about our situation. I've chosen to adopt a 'live for today' lifestyle, and I'll pop off skint but happy!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Happy travelling J & J!
> Enjoying the discussion about types of camping and motorhoming.I feel quite dowdy with only £1800 total invested in my self build camper, which was built to save money on our usual hotel and plane , train and bus touring hols abroad.swmbo and I like it.To each his own I suppose.


I would not feel dowdy about it, I travelled for 5yrs in a Fiat Amigo, (tiny little van although it did have a car engine/running gear/Alfa Romeo suspension and wheels etc), then I had an Iveco Daily, homebuild which changed every year, eventually paid £45.000 for a Hymer but do I feel happier, well no not really, I feel more comfortable, more features but less relaxed when wilding or leaving it unattended, when I am paying a lot of money for a campsite I have nothing that you don't have if you are on the next pitch, same scenery, same air, same facilities, I have seen your pics, you should be proud and enjoy it


----------



## n brown (Mar 15, 2014)

it's not about how much you spend on this crack,some can afford more than others of course ! it's just about doing it any way you can !


----------



## Martin P (Mar 16, 2014)

n brown said:


> it's not about how much you spend on this crack,some can afford more than others of course ! it's just about doing it any way you can !



Damn right and well said Mr Brown


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 16, 2014)

It's very nice here but we would like a little more evening activity, so we will move on next Saturday to Camping Raco in Benidorm.
Karaoke here we come!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 17, 2014)

The sort of culture that one gets in a tub of yoghurt?


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 17, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> It's very nice here but we would like a little more evening activity, so we will move on next Saturday to Camping Raco in Benidorm.
> Karaoke here we come!
> John



Why didn't you say you were into the arts....:king:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 18, 2014)

We went for a walk along the promenade here yesterday. A tall fellow from somewhere south of here sold us 7 of the latest DVD's for just 20€. Watched The Monuments Men tonight: it was very entertaining, but it would have been better if the film hadn't been recorded from the 7th row in the cinema..... 
Janet and John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 18, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> We went for a walk along the promenade here yesterday. A tall fellow from somewhere south of here sold us 7 of the latest DVD's for just 20€. Watched The Monuments Men tonight: it was very entertaining, but it would have been better if the film hadn't been recorded from the 7th row in the cinema.....
> Janet and John



He would also have sold you the latest CD's at €3 a pop (buy 5 and offer him €10 - you will get them for €12 for sure) oh, and genuine Ray-Ban sunglasses...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 18, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> It's very nice here but we would like a little more evening activity, so we will move on next Saturday to Camping Raco in Benidorm.
> Karaoke here we come!
> John



Derek, we're off to Benidorm !!!

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=450123368351349

Enjoy, hope she's not your neighbour !!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 20, 2014)

Just found this aire, just up the road and next door to Lidl!
John


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 20, 2014)

Have you got co-ordinates for this one please


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 20, 2014)

N38.120800 W0.660050

San Fulgencio Camper Park Alicante on the Mediterranean coast road


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 20, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> N38.120800 W0.660050
> 
> San Fulgencio Camper Park Alicante on the Mediterranean coast road



Well done, you beat me to it. It's in our Vicarious Books guide.
John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 20, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Well done, you beat me to it. It's in our Vicarious Books guide.
> John



Sorry, I thought you were out at Karaoke :banana:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 20, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> Sorry, I thought you were out at Karaoke :banana:



Saturday! I was practicing!


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 21, 2014)

So John, whats the karaoke song you'll headline with?..Janet and John do...I got you babe, Sonny and Cher? :banana:
Or will it be(I dont like)......Strangers in the night......(near my motorhome?)


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 21, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> So John, whats the karaoke song you'll headline with?..Janet and John do...I got you babe, Sonny and Cher? :banana:
> Or will it be(I dont like)......Strangers in the night......(near my motorhome?)



Judging by the diversity of opinion on here, it'll have to be "I did it my way"!
John


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 21, 2014)

And a pink t shirt.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 21, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> And a pink t shirt.



 I'm going to wear my white Masterchef jacket and my Tilley hat! Dunno about the trousers though...
John


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 21, 2014)

You old smoothy ! I do hope your singing partner will be suitably attired!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 21, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> You old smoothy ! I do hope your singing partner will be suitably attired!



I have just found some new RED M&S trousers in the wardrobe. Whoopee!


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 21, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I have just found some new RED M&S trousers in the wardrobe. Whoopee!



Are you sure you were not in 'It ain't half hot Mum'


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmmnn,  these are more pink than red.....but I haven't got a small gold pin in my left ear!
John


----------



## spigot (Mar 21, 2014)

If you are in the Malaga area at Easter try & get to the city for the ' Semana Santa' celebrations.

It's mind blowing, up to 400 floats, great atmosphere & a good old pi$$ up.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 21, 2014)

spigot said:


> If you are in the Malaga area at Easter try & get to the city for the ' Semana Santa' celebrations.
> 
> It's mind blowing, up to 400 floats, great atmosphere & a good old pi$$ up.



Nice suggestion, but we will be heading North after Benidorm, planning to get to the boat in late May/early June.
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 23, 2014)

*Pitched up in Camping Raco*

Left Guardamar del Segura yesterday morning, but decided to stock up locally at Lidl and Mercardo (24 Amstel beers for €8.90!). We parked outside behind another Hymer. The Hymer owners ran up to us and told us to be careful as they'd just been broken into, and two laptops had been stolen together with some money. This was in broad daylight in a busy street. There was large market going on close by. The police were sympathetic but could do nothing except warn them to be more careful! The long side window had been popped open with a screwdriver, but I noticed that, unlike ours, their windows were not flush fitting, and breaking in would be relatively easy. I'm still going to fit some 'anti-pop' brackets to the windows though.....

On a brighter note, Camping Raco is OK. Their bar/restaurant was packed last night, all being entertained by some drag queen who I think was called Stella Artois! We gave that a miss and went over the road to 'The Local', a tiny little bar from where we heard a familiar singing voice. It turned out to be that of Peter Hall, a brilliant Neil Diamond tribute singer, whom we had listened to in another Benidorm bar in May last year. I bought a rum and coke for Jan - at least a triple measure - and a pint of lager: €3.40! When I queried the price I was assured it was correct. The atmosphere was great. 
Went bombing around Benidorm on the scooter this morning, parked where we liked and took in the town, We're going to like it here......
Janet and John


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 23, 2014)

And auto-tune!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 23, 2014)

STOP PRESS! Jan goes back to UK for a week this Tuesday, and Peter Hall, the Neil Diamond singer, has offered to coach me in 'My Way' to surprise her on her return! Watch this space....
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> STOP PRESS! Jan goes back to UK for a week this Tuesday, and Peter Hall, the Neil Diamond singer, has offered to coach me in 'My Way' to surprise her on her return! Watch this space....
> John


I flew back to the UK three times when we were in La Marina for six months, Hospital treatment for me but we picked Tuesday (might have been Thursday lol) because from Alicante it was the cheapest day,  also the cheapest return from Castle Donington so it meant a week at home, always arrived back in Spain for 'happy hour'


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 23, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I flew back to the UK three times when we were in La Marina for six months, Hospital treatment for me but we picked Tuesday (might have been Thursday lol) because from Alicante it was the cheapest day,  also the cheapest return from Castle Donington so it meant a week at home, always arrived back in Spain for 'happy hour'



Looks like I might be enjoying a few 'Happy Hours' myself whilst Jan is away!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Looks like I might be enjoying a few 'Happy Hours' myself whilst Jan is away!
> John


I doubt it, you will miss her just as I missed Maggy :cheers:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 23, 2014)

runnach said:


> I guess there will be no posting on here for a week, just in case you drop yourself in it!! :shag:
> 
> :lol-061:


That smilie could be sponsored by Viagra :dance:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 23, 2014)

I can see it now, this year 'Janet and John go to Spain' and the next episode 'John does Dallas', Linda Lovelace eat your heart out, or at least work you way up to it :yeahthat:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 24, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I can see it now, this year 'Janet and John go to Spain' and the next episode 'John does Dallas', Linda Lovelace eat your heart out, or at least work you way up to it :yeahthat:



It's not my heart I'd like Linda Lovelace to eat!
John


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning John, you're wicked, :scared: but we like you.:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 26, 2014)

*Collective Nouns*

Collective Nouns please: there are hundreds of these blighters here, even some tandems!


----------



## Val54 (Mar 26, 2014)

A flock of sco(o)ters


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 26, 2014)

A *Mob*titude of scooters


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 26, 2014)

a Huddle of scooters


----------



## n brown (Mar 26, 2014)

a 'Nuisance' of Saga Louts


----------



## kenspain (Mar 26, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Collective Nouns please: there are hundreds of these blighters here, even some tandems!



We always get them out this time of the year we know a lot of old Brits come over


----------



## n brown (Mar 26, 2014)

got to admire them though, bloody long drive on one of those !


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 26, 2014)

n brown said:


> got to admire them though, bloody long drive on one of those !


Especially going on holiday
View attachment 21133


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 27, 2014)

*The weather has improved!*

Been a bit cold and windy lately, but today is lovely, as you can see here:
John


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 28, 2014)

Just coming to the end of our 2 month trip (our shortest since we retired 8 years ago). Stayed on 2 paid aires one in Cartegena as we had problems with the van & one in Seville as it was the option for a short visit, rest of the time we wildcamped. It was more the people that we met, bumped into quite a few people we had met previously & had a great time. Spent more time at places rather than travelling too much.Did consider a few campsites but prices are high if you only want to stay a few days & have to stay a month to get a reasonable rate. One year we did have a month on a campsite & by the second week we were really restless & yearned to get on the road again. Had about a week wilding along the La Manga strip, great weather, nice & quiet just as we like it.

All the camper stops we saw had the vans packed in tight, at least when your wilding if you don't like the neighbours you can just move on.

Glad your enjoying your trip, but to us the idea of having a reasonable sized motorhome is we don't need anything except somewhere to dump waste & get water occasionally.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 2, 2014)

*Short update*

Jan returned yesterday, much to my relief. After two large Bacardi's she was able to forgive any transgression!

The aircon was very feeble so I got the OK from Viscount Motorhomes to get it sorted. Took Hugo to the Mercedes dealer today (just for fun) and they wanted €160 to check it out and recharge it. I crossed the road to this Dutch fellow Garageeddy  and he did it in 25 minutes for €65 cash. He was reluctant to give me a receipt at that price but I got a grubby bit of paper out of him bearing the price and his trade stamp to present when I get home. 
It works now! Brrrrr!

The motorhome next door to us was broken into on Sunday mid-morning: a laptop was stolen. They forced the driver's door lock,so now our door is chained to the driver's seat.

Discovered Albir beach yesterday; an oasis of charm in the cultural desert that is Benidorm!

We hope that the weather improves soon.
Janet and John


----------



## n brown (Apr 2, 2014)

well Kenspain's being a bit quiet,but my daughter tells me it's torrential rain in the Algarve.what's it like where you are ?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 2, 2014)

n brown said:


> well Kenspain's being a bit quiet,but my daughter tells me it's torrential rain in the Algarve.what's it like where you are ?



Dull and humid, and slight golden rain earlier which left the van looking like a Faberge egg!

This piccie at Albir yesterday shows how nice it was, but things are changing all the time!


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 2, 2014)

Golden rain ___ Benidorm ______Cultural desert_______ you been to see  Sticky Vicky then John whilst Janets been off. :scared: :scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Golden rain ___ Benidorm ______Cultural desert_______ you been to see  Sticky Vicky then John whilst Janets been off. :scared: :scared:


I have spent a Month trying not to mention 'sticky Vickie', I didn't want to post anything after the 'golden rain' quote, all my hard work keeping quiet spoilt


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 2, 2014)

ooooops:


----------



## beserk (Apr 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> The authorities have tolerated free/wild camping in 2 carparks this year which are generally full or near full. Unfortunately some campers  are resorting to "reserving their pitch" when going of for a drive etc so not a lot of churning. Water and sewage disposal are close by.
> Some have attempted to camp at carparks where motorhomes are clearly signposted as prohibited. The police have quickly moved them on you could argue the legality of this....best of luck.
> Guardia Viejas 5km from Almerimar has some free/wildcamping close to the beach water supoply was cut off 2 months ago but sewage disposal still available.
> 
> ...



Wild camping in Almerimar is a joke, most of the vans that have taken over the 2 car parks have parked long ways on instead of end ways on so that only half the number of vans can park, a case of " I'm alright Jack, Fxck you ", and they have been here for months leaving chairs out while they visit the local Mercadona. The local Ayuntamienta are monitoring the situation and do not be surprised if next year the signs go up " No Overnighting ". The minority spoil it for the rest again.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 3, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Golden rain ___ Benidorm ______Cultural desert_______ you been to see  Sticky Vicky then John whilst Janets been off. :scared: :scared:



I was referring to the sandy coloured precipitation! Oops......no way out of this one!


----------



## dave and mary (Apr 3, 2014)

beserk said:


> Wild camping in Almerimar is a joke, most of the vans that have taken over the 2 car parks have parked long ways on instead of end ways on so that only half the number of vans can park, a case of " I'm alright Jack, Fxck you ", and they have been here for months leaving chairs out while they visit the local Mercadona. The local Ayuntamienta are monitoring the situation and do not be surprised if next year the signs go up " No Overnighting ". The minority spoil it for the rest again.



 You are so right on this, over the years it seems to have got worse,  a lot of vans think they have  a right to what they like there. They are monitoring M/H in general I think in Spain on several occasions we have seen the vans number plates being photographed, this could be to see where we all go, then they can build a camping site in the area put the no overnighting signs up, to try and make you go into the site and charge a small fortune. I certainly hope that this does not happen, they should be trying to get more like France and having more free Aires, if the vans stop going over it will make a big difference to the local economy.


  :drive:    :drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 3, 2014)

*Operation Desert Storm cleanup*

I don't know about you folks in the UK, but we all woke up today to a thick sandy soup covering all our vehicles and caravans. There are no standpipes on the site - unless you have a serviced pitch - and I've never seen so many Brits with buckets scurrying to and fro from the loos trying to clean it off before it set hard. This region desperately needs rain, but I reckon that all the rain that fell last night was consumed in the huge cleanup operation here! I hope it doesn't rain again tonight.....
Janet and John


----------



## n brown (Apr 3, 2014)

no need to go to Morocco,it's come to you !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 6, 2014)

*First Foray into Clubland*

We are not Night Clubbers, but I met a guy who belongs to a Singles Club here - more about that later- who dragged us out this weekend. A great meal was had at the China Garden (€7.45 each including a bottle of wine) and on to the Rock 'n Roll House to see a really brilliant 50's show, including a great performance by an Elvis impersonator who, apparently, won a Elvis tribute contest in the USA in 2010. Drinks were slightly more expensive than we are used to (at least double) but a great time was had by all until 2.00 am. On the walk back to El Raco we popped into Levi's to catch the late comedian: a not too blue performance which everyone enjoyed. We rolled back into Hugo at 3.00 am, tired but happy. Invited out again last night but we needed time to recover as we are watching the Frankie Valli tribute show tomorrow at Camping Villamar (€12.50 including a three course meal!)

The Singles Club is quite interesting - if you are single that is - in that it mainly comprises retired people who enjoy each other's company - if you get what I mean! It doesn't pay to disappoint your evening guest as the word soon gets around.....enough said! Nice people though...

We had a look around Camping La Torreta yesterday. It is slightly closer to town but we were disappointed with the condition of the place when compared to El Raco. Facilities are somewhat dated, and the pitches are sited haphazardly to say the least. We will stay where we are for the rest of the month.

The scooter is proving invaluable. We bomb into town most mornings, find a parking place in a few seconds, and wander around trying to look German!
26C here today....
Janet and John


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 6, 2014)

Got to admit pitches are spacious on El Raco but I cannot comment on facilities.  Had a neighbour for a few days who always used to stay on El Raco but because of dog nuisance, running free, poo would not go back.  Hope the have got that in control and you will have first hand experience.

Sites are getting quiter as the Scandinavian's depart but weather has picked up again.

Soon be leaving for home so enjoy


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 6, 2014)

*The Cast of 'Benidorm' are real!*

Sitting enjoying a drink in the Rock 'n Roll bar tonight and a small, bespectacled, rotund fellow came in. To my shame I recognised him as the actor in 'Benidorm'  with the tall brassy wife with the large headlights! We resisted the temptation to ask for his autograph, and so did everyone else.....
John


----------



## n brown (Apr 6, 2014)

of all the gin joints in all the world,he walks into yours !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 6, 2014)

n brown said:


> of all the gin joints in all the world,he walks into yours !



Shades of Humpty Gokart!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 12, 2014)

*Parental Responsibilities on Holiday*

Not much to report as the weather hasn't been that good and we haven't been far. However, we went out late last night - relatively sober - and called in at the Levi Showboat Bar just down the road from Raco. 

We noticed a British family seated in the centre of the room: grandparents, mother and father, and three children all under about ten. The local Drag Queen 'Stella Artois' was on stage, a rather hefty version of Danny La Rue. He was a bit blue but his(her) singing was OK. The star attraction, 'Levi G', came on after the dancing girls, and launched into her act. The family were still seated at around 11.30. About ten minutes into her crude and unfunny act, she noticed the children, and asked the audience if they wanted an adult act or a children's act. She got the expected answer from the assembled throng and continued, her language and 'jokes'  becoming stronger by the minute. After ten minutes we'd had enough and left. The family were still seated, presumably enjoying themselves.....
I'm not a prude or a killjoy, but kids shouldn't, IMHO, be exposed to this sort of thing. Or perhaps this was just an accurate reflection of home?
 John


----------



## n brown (Apr 12, 2014)

my 16 yr old grandson has just been over,he's never lived here,grew up on the algarve. he was fascinated by the people he saw on a local boot sale-harsh faced women with fags hanging out their mouths swearing at their toddlers,idly threatening each other,but his favourite was 2 little lads,about 8-9 yrs old,sharing a fag while they discussed effing up this other lad,who was ,like,a total c*** !
there's some real charmers making their way up the scum ladder !


----------



## Byronic (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheesus Mr Brown, you never get that sort of thing here in Essex. Bristol eh tut tut!!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 12, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I'm not a prude or a killjoy, but kids shouldn't, IMHO, be exposed to this sort of thing. Or perhaps this was just an accurate reflection of home?
> John



Its a sad reflection of a lot of our society in general.
Im quite shocked at times at the language i hear when out and about especially when there are young children present.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 12, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Its a sad reflection of a lot of our society in general.
> Im quite shocked at times at the language i hear when out and about especially when there are young children present.



I can't abide swearing in public: me, an ex soldier!  I've mentioned before that my father was born in a house of ill repute in Southampton, and didn't know about underpants until he met my mother, but he never, ever, swore in front of us: and neither did mum, the daughter of a cobbler. It was the last thing she would have thought of.....
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 12, 2014)

On a lighter note, we went for a scooter ride to Altea today, and whizzed up to the church on the high hill through the various alleyways where we wouldn't have dared to take a car! We were accosted by a fellow Brit at the top who'd left his scooter at the bottom of the hill, unaware that it was possible to avoid a long walk! We are meeting later for a beer...

We met a nice French couple at the viewpoint and the guy offered to take our picture with my camera: didn't he do a good job? It'll go in our album!
Janet and John


----------



## n brown (Apr 12, 2014)

nice shot mate ! i like it when someone thinks to offer like that,costs nowt but means a lot !


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 12, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I can't abide swearing in public: me, an ex soldier!  I've mentioned before that my father was born in a house of ill repute in Southampton, and didn't know about underpants until he met my mother, but he never, ever, swore in front of us: and neither did mum, the daughter of a cobbler. It was the last thing she would have thought of.....
> John


My Father was a Yorkshire Miner, I was brought up in a pit village and four letter words were called 'pit language', my Dad never swore in front of us and I never swore in front of my Mum or him, I do not swear now in normal conversation because I don't see the need for it and if anybody swears in front of my Wife or Grand kids I tend to over react a little (depends on circumstances), I forget I am not the young man who had been training for years and had just got his black belt and I am now the 60yr old with his belt round his chest, I still scare people when I am angry because they think my heart will give up but at least I scare them View attachment 21443


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 18, 2014)

As it's Good Friday we took a trip to the Benidorm Cross to watch the walkers sweating their way to the top. A fantastic view of the bay was had by all. I forgot the good camera! BTW we took the scooter....



We had the pleasure of the company of Allen and Eileen (Wint) on Thursday evening. We look forward to seeing them again at El Cisne on Sunday.

Went to Sinatra's bar in town the other night. As we went in we noticed a vertically challenged fellow at the bar, sitting on a mobility scooter. Bang on 9.00 pm he got off the scooter, limped to the stage, hung up his cane, put his artificial left arm in a comfortable position and proceeded to wow us all with one of he most powerful singing voices we've ever heard! The following act was good too: a tall, very thin black guy who sung blues. The Queen tribute after that was pants!
John


----------



## wints (Apr 19, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> We had the pleasure of the company of Allen and Eileen (Wint) on Thursday evening. We look forward to seeing them again at El Cisne on Sunday.



Mine hosts, Janet & John, were very welcoming.

Slightly confusing when John asked us round, 'come before dinner', so I said we'd be there about 11am !  Well, that's before dinner up north were I'm from ! Anyway, we had a pleasant few hours.
We'll be at Cisne on Sunday.

regards
Allen & Eileen


----------



## John H (Apr 19, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> The Vicarious Books' Guide to Spanish Aires qualifies as one of the thinnest books in the World!
> John



But the UK equivalent would be less than one page long, so don't knock a country that is putting in more and more aires every year. They may not yet be as good at it as the French but at least they are making the effort. 

And, since this thread started off in Almeria, I will recommend the following:

1. The port car park at Almeria. For 5 euros, motorhomes can stay the night. Toilets, water supply and waste disposal - and very convenient for the attractions of the town.

2. Cabo de Gata village car park - on the sea front and next to the police station for security! 

3. The beach front at Fabriquillas - onward from Cabo village, past the Salinas. 

Although there has been a clamp down on sea-front overnighting in many parts of Spain in recent years, to date these (and other local spots) are tolerated. As I said, the police are nearby and motorhomes at each of these places almost every night. The views are good too - as are the local tapas bars.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 19, 2014)

I was commenting on the content of the Vicarious offering, and not 'knocking' Spain. In fact, I'm quite warming to the place!

Off the air for few days as the site wifi is rubbish and I will not be renewing it tonight. I'm getting a Spanish internet Sim on Tuesday.
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 21, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Off the air for few days as the site wifi is rubbish and I will not be renewing it tonight. I'm getting a Spanish internet Sim on Tuesday.
> John



Got my internet sim from 'Andy's Phone Shop' in the Indoor Market. He comes highly recommended and couldn't be more helpful, unlocking my Virgin phone in 30 minutes for €10. Didn't recommend Tuenti or other similar online operators. DigiMobil wins!

I get 1Gb for 30 days for €10: that includes the card and €1 calls! I can top up in 200Mb increments. Works a treat, tethers to my laptop or can be used as a wifi hotspot. The provider is: DIGI mobil España - Telefonía móvil

Sorry I missed you, Wints. Our surprise visitors spent two hours buying one pair of shoes......

Went to Guadalest on the scooter. Saw some MH's here, below the white clock tower.


John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 21, 2014)

Hissing with rain right now. Going north on Thursday have we've had enough of Benidorm culture....
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 22, 2014)

Took the scooter North for a recce to Calpe. The Calpe Mar site is small, quiet, clean, and devoid of louts. Not a €2 breakfast in sight! The beach with its rocky pools is delightful. Looking forward to driving Hugo again but first we have to clean the sandy soup from the roof!
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 26, 2014)

Calpe Rock is much taller than it looks here!


The tunnel through it at about 2/3rds up. Knackered!


The view was worth the climb....


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 26, 2014)

I never thought I would but i enjoy reading this thread well done guys


----------



## n brown (Apr 26, 2014)

i'd like to go there-is there a stair lift or similar ?


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 26, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Calpe Rock is much taller than it looks here!
> View attachment 21790
> 
> The tunnel through it at about 2/3rds up. Knackered!
> ...



Looks a great place to go, I have always fancied going here: El Camino del Rey [High Quality] - YouTube  next time I'm in Spain, but it's Malaga way and I think your heading North now.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 26, 2014)

n brown said:


> i'd like to go there-is there a stair lift or similar ?



Like you, I looked for a sky hook but no joy!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Looks a great place to go, I have always fancied going here: El Camino del Rey [High Quality] - YouTube  next time I'm in Spain, but it's Malaga way and I think your heading North now.


I did that two years ago but half way across I started to wish I wasn't using a wheelchair, it got dicey on one or two sectionsView attachment 21805


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 30, 2014)

We are parked up at Camping Javea, a place that grows on you! 

Next to us is a brand spankers Hymer:





It looks very nice, but talking to the Dutch owner reveals that it doesn't do much more than our Starline - for three times the money - but he does have electric stabiliser legs.....

View from our pitch: Jan's in there somewhere!





Better view of the loverley pool:




We took a long scooter ride North along the coast to Denia and beyond. Very dull: just a 12 mile string of beach side apartments and unmemorable campsites! Next stop Valencia I think. 
We're going to the fiestas tonight and over the weekend. I found the perfect beer mat for the occasion:



Good 'ere innit!
John


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 30, 2014)

Did he get his fancy legs on the Dutch health service or private.:lol-049:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 30, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Did he get his fancy legs on the Dutch health service or private.:lol-049:



I suspect it was the latter as they were putting silk bed sheets on the line this morning!
John


----------



## spigot (Apr 30, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> We are parked up at Camping Javea, a place that grows on you!
> 
> Next to us is a brand spankers Hymer:
> 
> ...




    How awful!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 30, 2014)

spigot said:


> How awful!



Where you you like me send the the hair shirts and fakir's nail bed?:king:
John


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 30, 2014)

It can be tough at times John don't weaken. :cheers:


----------



## n brown (Apr 30, 2014)

yes,we're all very quietly proud of you both-soldiering on despite the oppressive sun ,language difficulties,driving on the wrong side,and general fun. give yourselves a pat on the back ! don't forget to put the glass down first !


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 30, 2014)

Javea was one of the first sites we stayed on in Spain.  Absolutely beautiful and so well kept.  Swam in that pool last October and wish I was back when I look out of my window just now to dreich, wet weather.  Fortunately I still have some Amstel so can only daydream.  Roll on September when we will be back.
No point in saying enjoy as that is pretty obvious.


----------



## spigot (Apr 30, 2014)

If you can drag yourself away from the dreaded campsites, a few kilometres south of Javea is a fantastic headland at Cabo la Nao, you can wild camp in front of the restaurant, done it several times. On a clear day one can see the island of Ibiza.

Fantastic views & a beautiful sunrise if you can get up early enough.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 30, 2014)

spigot said:


> If you can drag yourself away from the dreaded campsites, a few kilometres south of Javea is a fantastic headland at Cabo la Nao, you can wild camp in front of the restaurant, done it several times. On a clear day one can see the island of Ibiza.
> 
> Fantastic views & a beautiful sunrise if you can get up early enough.



Can you be a little more precise please - like restaurant name  or co-ords?


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> If you can drag yourself away from the dreaded campsites, a few kilometres south of Javea is a fantastic headland at Cabo la Nao, you can wild camp in front of the restaurant, done it several times. On a clear day one can see the island of Ibiza.



Thanks for that interesting pointer: I'll bear it in mind if I change my current lifestyle choice which you described as 'awful' . We enjoyed our wild camping in New Zealand in 2002 when we explored both islands, but we now prefer to get to know an area rather than hovering briefly!
John


----------



## spigot (May 1, 2014)

You can certainly get to know an area & savor the local flavours in a campsite??


----------



## spigot (May 1, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> Can you be a little more precise please - like restaurant name  or co-ords?




Hi Veterano,
                Sorry, can't be more precise at mo, we are just about to head for ferry ourselves, should be down there in about 4 weeks.

Google Cabo de la Nao, you should get all the info you need, it's a great place to stay, wake up to incredible views & not the caravan next door.

Also, if you're feeling fit, a few Km north of Javea is the Cava Tollada (Sea Caves), quite a strenuous walk, but absolutely mind-blowing when you get there. Take plenty of water & a cossie.

Andy Stothert who used to write in the MH mags described the Cava Tollada as the best experience encountered in Spain.

Happy travels.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> You can certainly get to know an area & savor the local flavours in a campsite??



Taken last night at 11.30 after we had walked a mile or so to Xabia Old Town to see the Folk Dancing. Full of local flavour don't you think? 





We've also travelled about 700 miles on the scooter, exploring small towns and villages, going up hills and down alleys where one wouldn't even take a panel van. Such a  pity that this nice easy thread about enjoying Spain has to be spoiled by one person's sarcasm and slights on one's personal choices. I'd be grateful if you could  leave us alone now.
Thanks
John


----------



## El Veterano (May 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> Hi Veterano,
> Sorry, can't be more precise at mo, we are just about to head for ferry ourselves, should be down there in about 4 weeks.
> 
> Google Cabo de la Nao, you should get all the info you need, it's a great place to stay, wake up to incredible views & not the caravan next door.
> ...



Thanks for that Spigot.  We will be down there in a couple of weeks ourselves.  Any further jewels of info appreciated.


----------



## wints (May 1, 2014)

siimplyloco;418075

..... Such a  pity that this nice easy thread about enjoying Spain has to be spoiled by one person's sarcasm and slights on one's personal choices. I'd be grateful if you could  leave us alone now.
Thanks
John[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can take it John, remember, you've been to Preston....and you're ex forces!!!
> 
> We're holed up in Mimizan, the weather has been very iffy.  I'm sure we left Beni about a week too early, not make that mistake again, but we do love France.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenspain (May 1, 2014)

Weather is a bit iffy here today to 11 am  24.5 now 1.45 pm 27.5 wish it would make it,s mined up :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

wints said:


> You can take it John, remember, you've been to Preston....and you're ex forces!!!
> 
> We're holed up in Mimizan, the weather has been very iffy.  I'm sure we left Beni about a week too early, not make that mistake again, but we do love France.
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from you both: I miss our like-minded conversations.....
Janet and John


----------



## wints (May 1, 2014)

kenspain said:


> Weather is a bit iffy here today to 11 am  24.5 now 1.45 pm 27.5 wish it would make it,s mined up :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::wave:



Plss off !!!! (obviously in a nice way)  Wish we were still in Beni, loved it there.  Temps rarely less than 25 in the afternoon, and the 2 euro breakfasts at morianos and then the coffee & brandy chasers....we miss it.

Allen


----------



## spigot (May 1, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> spigot said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Veterano,
> ...


.y
Hi Veterano,
No further sights, ask simply loco, he's obviously travelled far more than I in the area.
We're having a coffee inWetherspoons Dover waiting for ferry, could poss meet up in a 2/3 weeks


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

spigot said:


> .y
> Hi Veterano,
> No further sights, ask simply loco, he's obviously travelled far more than I in the area.
> We're having a coffee inWetherspoons Dover waiting for ferry, could poss meet up in a 2/3 weeks



Weak sarcasm is wasted on most intelligent folk, so give up please and start your own travel thread where you can indulge your prejudices to your heart's content.
John


----------



## spigot (May 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> spigot said:
> 
> 
> > .y
> ...



Speak for yourself!


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

El Saler Valencia Camping is probably our next stop: a base from which to visit Valencia. Anyone been there and would like to comment?
Thanks
Janet and John


----------



## shortcircuit (May 1, 2014)

Stayed at Coll Vert just up the road.  Not a wonderful site and a bit noisy as it is against the same main road that El Saler will be. Advantage was a bus stop at the entrance straight into Valencia and I am sure the bus will come up to El Saler.  Enjoy.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 1, 2014)

shortcircuit said:


> Stayed at Coll Vert just up the road.  Not a wonderful site and a bit noisy as it is against the same main road that El Saler will be. Advantage was a bus stop at the entrance straight into Valencia and I am sure the bus will come up to El Saler.  Enjoy.



Thanks for that. They've replied to my enquiry and the price is right! We'll go on Sunday.
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 2, 2014)

Yet another scooter ride this morning, this time we went south to La Grandanella, a very pretty little sunbathing spot. It is situated in a tiny little bay accessed via a few miles of hairpins. Not for the faint hearted if on a little scooter! There were just two restaurants, v.nice but they had obviously agreed on the prices: €11.00 for a small plate of paella(!) so we went home and enjoyed pate de fois gras (€4.95 LIDL) and Vino Rosada (€1.95 Mercadona) and gloated over our parsimony! 

Carrying on the theme, tonight I'm cooking peppered steak with roasted asparagus, 'drunken' potatoes, roasted tomatoes and mustard sauce. Courtesy of BBC Food http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/pepperedsteakwithroa_88528
Yum!
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 4, 2014)

More local culture from Javea/Xabia.
We went to the procession last evening where most of the population follow their effigy and each carry candles to the church at the top of the hill. Phew!




Some pretty girls too!




Whilst all this was going I spotted this little bit of incongruity! Apple has a lot to answer for.....




The climax of the evening was one of the best close-up fireworks displays we've ever attended. They like their loud bangs! One sequence simulated a Flamenco dance: an orchestral colour round quickly followed by a staccato set of loud explosions, getting faster with each round. After the six or seventh round we were reeling!




Jan's birthday tomorrow: it's lunch at the Tango restaurant at the end of the bay. It's a hard life!
Janet and John


----------



## Fazerloz (May 4, 2014)

As said before. Don't weaken John , Queen and country and all that. :beer:


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 4, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> As said before. Don't weaken John , Queen and country and all that. :beer:



Only trouble is, I'm too weak to lie back and think of England! Who remembers the three ages of man?
18-35 tri-weekly
36-65- try weekly
65+ try weakly.....


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 8, 2014)

*A Campsite to Avoid!*

We just stayed here for two nights: two too many!
Camping Park El Saler

I thought I'd got the GPS right but no, we landed up here although the correct site was just 200 metres away. Filthy wash basins, not hot water anywhere, loo doors without locks, lack of maintenance everywhere, you name it! Avoid!
BTW the Valencia pics were awful, taken with my phone as I forgot to take my posh camera, so my apologies for their absence. All the info you need is here!
Official site Oceanografic City of Arts and Sciences of Valencia, Spain
John


----------



## Martin P (May 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Only trouble is, I'm too weak to lie back and think of England! Who remembers the three ages of man?
> 18-35 tri-weekly
> 36-65- try weekly
> 65+ try weakly.....



Not since viagra


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Filthy wash basins, not hot water anywhere, loo doors without locks, lack of maintenance everywhere,


That reminds me of home, I would be homesick :lol-049:


----------



## shortcircuit (May 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> We just stayed here for two nights: two too many!
> Camping Park El Saler
> 
> I thought I'd got the GPS right but no, we landed up here although the correct site was just 200 metres away. Filthy wash basins, not hot water anywhere, loo doors without locks, lack of maintenance everywhere, you name it! Avoid!
> ...



Very disappointing and no wonder you moved on. Had a look on Google maps for the correct site but could not find it. Does it have the same name or what?


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 9, 2014)

shortcircuit said:


> Very disappointing and no wonder you moved on. Had a look on Google maps for the correct site but could not find it. Does it have the same name or what?



I was looking for Camping Valencia El Saler and missed it! I forgot to add that the pool had a nice leafy crust on the surface....
John


----------



## shortcircuit (May 9, 2014)

Well that explains that.  Had a look at a number of "camper stops" which would be OK for an overnight but only that.

I am sure there will be many other sites that will make up for disappointment so enjoy.

Starting to make plans for our trip, Sept, Oct & Nov, flight booked, storage arranged and then back March, April 2015 or whatever.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 9, 2014)

Yes thanks, just about next door! 
We are now at Didota Camping in Oropesa del Mar, right by the sea. A very nice site, with free wifi that is fast enough to stream UK TV, except that all the beach side pitches are empty as each one has strategically placed trees which neatly prevent any decent sized 'van from parking there! 
Oropesa is dead right now. There are literally thousands of empty apartments in the Marina D'Or development here, all in identical (and ugly) blocks along the beach front. I think we'll go back to Benicassim tomorrow - Bonterra Park is much nicer!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 9, 2014)

*Meat and Two Fruits?*

I forgot to mention that Camping Javea is in an orange grove. The kind gentleman who sold us 3kg of oranges for one euro gave Jan this:




I can't think what he was suggesting........
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 10, 2014)

*More local culture!*

Friday night here at Didota Camping is Tapas and Flamenco night. We weren't expecting much for €3.50 each but wow, were we surprised! A plateful of meats and veg and other stuff I wasn't sure about, and then the troops came in! Beautiful young singer, an ace female guitarist, two hand clappers and two dancers in trad dress. Two hours they played, and a great time was had by all.
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 11, 2014)

We've had enough of this quiet corner of Spain - Oropesa is asleep -  and as we have time on our hands until we go to the boat we're going back to El Raco tomorrow. Now where did I put that Elvis outfit......?
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> . Now where did I put that Elvis outfit......?
> Janet and John


I have a feeling you are still wearing it


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 12, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I have a feeling you are still wearing it



Metaphorically speaking you are right. Now, if only I could get my wand to work... Where's Hermione?
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 13, 2014)

Now safely tucked up in Benidorm. Very comfy too. Well, it was until I pulled the bed down last night to see clear blue sky. thew hatch cover had been blown away! Contacted Hymer.uk who were very helpful but a Heki cover and handles was getting near £150 plus VAT and delivery.....
I'll look for a cheepie Fiamma locally, unless anyone has any ideas?
John.
Great €2 breakfast this morning.....


----------



## Tezza33 (May 13, 2014)

I replaced the Heki rooflight in mine with a Fiamma , only problem was the Heki had four fixing holes on the outside of the 400 x 400 hole so I had to put a plate on first then fitted the Fiamma, the 400 x 400 hole is the same size so you could seal the four holes until your return


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 13, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I replaced the Heki rooflight in mine with a Fiamma , only problem was the Heki had four fixing holes on the outside of the 400 x 400 hole so I had to put a plate on first then fitted the Fiamma, the 400 x 400 hole is the same size so you could seal the four holes until your return



Thanks for the tip. I'm contemplating solutions over a very large rum and coke.....
John


----------



## Tezza33 (May 13, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm contemplating solutions over a very large rum and coke.....
> John


I have just checked and mine wasn't a Heki, it was a Remis which was fitted above the hob unit, I think I had better try one of those rum and cokes
View attachment 22583


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 13, 2014)

runnach said:


> Thick clear poly, gaffer tape, cheap as chips till you get home :hammer:



Funny that: it's what's up there at the moment!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 13, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Funny that: it's what's up there at the moment!



Hi John, check this link, its here we got our rooflight replacement from;

Caravan rooflights - Fiamma rooflights, Omnivent rooflights, caravan flyscreens - Remis Rooflights, Hartal Rooflights


I think they ship abroad as well, Good luck

:cheers:Lou


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 16, 2014)

*Controlling the Ankle Biters the easy way!*

Seen at the Oceanographic in Valencia. In the good old UK there would be at least four staff looking after this lot!
Janet and John


----------



## n brown (May 16, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Seen at the Oceonographic in Valencia. In the good old UK there would be at least four staff looking after this lot!
> Janet and John
> 
> View attachment 22715


 link not working mate


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 16, 2014)

n brown said:


> link not working mate



Changed to direct link to photobucket. It works now.
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 18, 2014)

*Benidorm: a place of real contrasts*

This place is amazing: there is something for everybody here. This weekend there is a homosexual gathering in the Old Town, full of young men in low back leotards and with their bits hanging out, so I do mean 'everybody'! 

We avoided theses excesses, and went to the El Cisne market on the 332 about a mile from us. Thursdays and Saturdays there is a free Flamenco show, so we went,expecting a shabby show meant just for tourists. We settled down with a huge jug of Sangria, and were very pleasantly surprised to see such a professional display of local talent! Four ladies and a Gent, pirouetting and stamping staccato for about 30 minutes. Here are a few pics:













After a siesta to prepare for our Saturday Night Out, I remembered where I'd put the scooter after lunch and locked it up!

After home cooked five spice beef with peppers and noodles, we were off to the Rock 'N Roll House - wearing my red trousers of course - to see Shakin' Stevens and Elvis Presley! A brilliant show, two hours long, followed at midnight by two Argentinian guys who played every instrument in the book, and sang too!









Retired tired but happy at 1.30 am. We are considering renting a villa for this winter......
Janet and John


----------



## wints (May 18, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> ...expecting a shabby show meant just for tourists surprised to see such a professional display of local talent! Four ladies and a Gent, pirouetting and stamping staccato for about 30 minutes.
> 
> We are considering renting a villa for this winter......
> Janet and John



We've seen them, a couple of years ago, I think they're his daughters.
We love Cisne...only a few weeks ago we were cycling back after a Sunday afternoon session when I fell off trying to steady myself at the traffic lights by holding the post...which kept moving....nothing to do with copious amounts of cheap spanish lager!!

And as for the villa.....keep us informed!

Allen & Eileen


----------



## Tezza33 (May 18, 2014)

Make sure there is plenty of parking space at the Villa:camper:


----------



## n brown (May 18, 2014)

that's right-what time do you usually eat in the evenings ? and do try to get a large pool,there could be quite a few of us !


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 18, 2014)

n brown said:


> that's right-what time do you usually eat in the evenings ? and do try to get a large pool,there could be quite a few of us !



Advice needed Ken: how do I keep the riff-raff out?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 18, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Advice needed Ken: how do I keep the riff-raff out?


I still have my riff and raff T shirts :dance: so I will be noticed


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 18, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I still have my riff and raff T shirts :dance: so I will be noticed



Ah, but as we are extremely selective, you will be noticed and welcomed!


----------



## Daveandjacqui (May 18, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Neither is spending £30000 the point is it?
> 
> And just what is harsh about a few truths. I am merely singling out an economically viable alternative option, and that some motorcaranners (probably the non strongly commited variety) have taken up this option. The reason people buy MHs are of course numerous some prefer crowded campsites others solitude etc etc etc ad infinitum or should that be ad nauseum.



If you wanted to stay in one place then you would not be a motorhomer, yes it might be cheaper to buy an apartment or rent but then you only have the same view everyday, the beauty of travelling in a motorhome means you get to visit so many more beautiful places.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 19, 2014)

Daveandjacqui said:


> If you wanted to stay in one place then you would not be a motorhomer, yes it might be cheaper to buy an apartment or rent but then you only have the same view everyday, the beauty of travelling in a motorhome means you get to visit so many more beautiful places.



Then having travelled to many beautiful places in our river boat and our motorhome, and quite a few ugly ones I might add, we get to choose where we want to stay.....
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 21, 2014)

A little bar straight opposite the campsite entrance.
Don't you just luv the unintended chalkboard oxymoron, just like the name of the bar......
John


----------



## kenspain (May 21, 2014)

Dont go in there john they all speak english:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## kenspain (May 21, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Advice needed Ken: how do I keep the riff-raff out?



Give them all the wrong address works for me :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 21, 2014)

BUT the one saving grace is that the 5% lager is less than £1 a pint!
John


----------



## shortcircuit (May 21, 2014)

Not like you to believe all you are told Wints.  Had a few pints in there and they do some good food which appears very popular.  Like all bars they have real coffee machines as they probably make more out of coffee than they do out of the €1 pint, not that I am complaining

It amazes me how these bars make any money as there is another two within 100 yds and have been there for years.

Will be back down in September for a few weeks/months in Spain


----------



## shortcircuit (May 21, 2014)

I am not going to sidetrack this posting but "who enjoy Spanish food and drink and prefer the genuine article (which is hard to find in a place like Benidorm, but far from impossible)"  Utter tosh, as there are numerous Spanish restaurants selling real Spanish food, in fact directly opposite from Home from Home you will get excellent food.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 21, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## shortcircuit (May 21, 2014)

There are numerous tapas bar and restaurants in the old town. We found a square just off Aven de  Ruzafa up from the centre with 4 bars.  Whilst being severly warned by staff I had a chilli tapas that burnt my socks off along with a small beer for €1.  The noise from the Spanish was amazing giving a lot of character.

The Asador Bodega looks very good and is slowly gaining popularity although I have not been able to find a menu which may put a few off.  This was a WOK buffet and the pink building opposite is the studio for their reception and hairdressing salon for the Benidorm comedy series.
Enjoy


----------



## jennyp19 (May 21, 2014)

I had asked for a coffee  in one of the café pictured - asked if it was "proper" coffee as I hate instant  - first she said it was, but then said it wasn't, but they make it with milk - stuck to the tea - certainly have to work hard for their money.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 22, 2014)

*Fonts D'Algar*

A short scooter ride yesterday to the Fonts D'Algar. Not Niagara Falls, but charming enough!

















Followed by a good meal at the China Garden, followed by a visit to Rockafellas where it only cost us two rums and coke to see Tom Jones live!
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (May 22, 2014)

That particular episode was shown a few weeks ago, the look on the Garveys faces when he was using the boy to cover himself was classic
I thought the Elvis impersonator posted earlier was Shaun Conley


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 22, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> SNIP
> I thought the Elvis impersonator posted earlier was Shaun Conley



The Elvis impersonator is a guy called Simon Patrick, and very good he is too. He went back home today so the Rock 'n Roll House is minus a great attraction: for some I should say....!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfJPwpMQSGk:
The Tom Jones guy was Welsh: that's all I can remember. Grey frizzy wig and great eye make up!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 22, 2014)

And is living on Mars.......


----------



## Tezza33 (May 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> And is living on Mars.......


He is not worth bothering with, good music and one of my favourite artists of all time but does not post one wild camp from Mars, there must be thousands


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 23, 2014)

Narrow gauge railway to Alicante today. Scenic pictures!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 23, 2014)

Guess who is in McDonalds. By the Marina. Just fr the wifi of course.........
J &J


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 26, 2014)

*Some nice cars not seen on Spanish roads*

Took a ride down to Playa Albir the weekend and stumbled on this little car rally. Jan had to drag me away from the 944 as I owned a S2 23 years ago and still lust after one. The Merc convertible certainly puts my old SL in the shade!
John


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2014)

*Almerimar*

Hope to head that way. Lived in Ugijar, used to take friends and family down there for a bit of seaside and bling. I could also walk the dogs on the beach to the east of the town.
Has anyone stayed around St Jose at the Capo de Gata? I remember walking along the cliff path to several nearly empty coves with fantastic beach's.Dress optional!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 1, 2014)

We did the clockwise route last year and had a fabulous time. Click on our updates below, hope you like some of the places we visited;

France, Spain and portugal updates of the LAB;

Part 1

https://db.tt/oTHQwWw5

Part 2

https://db.tt/00Kv8etj

Part 3

https://db.tt/TgqLz1Lj

Part 4

https://db.tt/ICt0faep

Part 5

https://db.tt/V7sjwhVh

Part 6

https://db.tt/3KNKGmvQ

Part 7

https://db.tt/PUBAfuT7

Part 8

Enjoy your trip, let us know how you get on, have fun.

:goodluck::fun::camper::drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 4, 2014)

*Day Trip to Alicante*

We took a trip to Alicante on the narrow gauge Tram. It went along the coast which was mainly 'DDD' - dry, dusty and disagreeable - so i didn't take any decent pictures, unless you want to see bad taste villas with huge dishes on the roof -sure sign of a Brit! The pics have been resized for faster upload on this M. Mouse wifi here!

Alicante Marina, full of nice boats. This ship is, of course, a restaurant!




We wanted to go to the Castillo de Santa Barbara: I took this photo from the marina.





I took this one from the same place: magic zoom!





Taken from the top. There is a lift inside the hill, free to OAP's! It was a hazy day but quite a view anyway.





There is a most amusing cartoon film showing the blowing up of the fort in 1706 when it was occupied by the Brits.

Sample pic




Manuel Fawkes himself!




Arghhhh!




We went to the permanent Volvo Ocean Race Expo on the marina. Jan's son Simon works for Musto Clothing and is responsible for all corporate sales to orgs like the Volvo race. We also get lots of nice clothes to try out and keep....
I took this pic from the top of the castle: magic zoom!





There's a great film show and lots of pics on the walls. I like this one best! Jan's daughter Amanda was sailmaker crew on the 1998 race. She said it was like being in a washing machine: both above and below decks!





30degrees C today: sunbathing time. I hear it's raining where you are.....
Janet and John in sunny Benidorm.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 4, 2014)

Jays said:


> SNIP
> 
> Both of our children work on the sea, I think it was get away from us! LOL
> John



When Amanda finished her RTW bit she brought her French boyfriend back to the UK and they both lived with us for six months!
John


----------



## alcam (Jun 5, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> ??????
> The new Hymer S830 next to us is occupied by a lovely friendly Belgian couple, the new Burstner 8m  the other side is owned by a 7 foot blonde Swede, and a Dutchman just moved his caravan in behind us! Brit Butlins in the sun? I think not: it pays not to be a Xenophobe in places like this!
> Janet and John


To each their own . My point would be that you do have very close neighbours , whatever the nationality . Stayed all over Spain , never roughed it , campsite once a month [more than enough]


----------



## wendywo (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok OK don't rub it in LOL although its not raining here today and the sun is shining its still not hot..... love the pictures :wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 6, 2014)

Close neighbours eh? Try this! The pitch next door was empty yesterday morning. By 1600 it was set up for eight people! The pup tent contains a full size fridge freezer, microwave, table, and all the kitchen bits. The family disappeared but they'll be back tonight....we are moving on next Thursday, probably just in time for the summer rush. BTW, all that you see in the picture came out of the caravan, including the freezer! Guess the nose weight anyone?
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 6, 2014)

As we are heading north soon into La france we thought we had better stock up on some essentials at the LIDL in Albir. Would you believe that my little Vespa carries, in the two tiny storage boxes:

6 bottles of Gin
6 bottles of Cava
2 bottles of White Rum
500g of Coffee

Total cost €48.61 - £39.84!

I did another trip, just to be sure.....plus a bottle of their excellent 40% blended whisky €6.99! All 29 bottles fitted neatly under the dinette seat leaving loads of room for more might we need it!:cheers:
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 6, 2014)

That is a nice shopping list, if you could not get it all on the scooter you would have had to leave the coffee


----------



## kenspain (Jun 6, 2014)

Hope you don,t get stopped going through France with that lot:wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 6, 2014)

It's entirely for my personal consumption hofficer! Hic!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 6, 2014)

Didn't think they would be that bothered over a bit of coffee.


----------



## hpold (Jun 6, 2014)

n brown said:


> she's obviously holding him up,that vino can give the legs a bit of a surprise ! he looks happy though !



Been hitting the conde noble from liddle then?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 7, 2014)

El Cisne market got a bit more interesting today with the arrival of the salsa dancers! I didn't have my posh camera with me so I can't show you her finer points.....
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2014)

runnach said:


> What are finer points?
> 
> :rolleyes2:


They are what you see with his posh xray camera


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 11, 2014)

Tonight is our last night in Benidorm. We are clubbed out, worn out, browned right off and spent up! Still, we've had a great time, topped off last night with a visit to the Benidorm Palace. What a great show! Shown to our seat right by the stage, large G&T - or anything else you wanted- included in the ticket price  and brought to our table, followed by a bottle of Rioja Rose in an ice bucket for a mere €10, and a bevy of gorgeous dancing girls -and blokes! - to watch close up. There was a topless show at midnight, but to be honest, it wasn't necessary and added nothing to our enjoyment. A terrific night out for €29!
Boring Benicassim next....
Janet and John

Cena Espectáculo - Dinner Show | Benidorm Palace


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 17, 2014)

*Barcelona, our last stop in Spain*

Now listening to the subtle tones of aircraft....
Got here via Benicassim- boring - and Playa Montroig- great luxury!
Awoke to find a note from vivali- sent you a PM - hope it`s you!
Next stop French Pyrenees.
John


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 17, 2014)

Antonio said:


> Hope to head that way. Lived in Ugijar, used to take friends and family down there for a bit of seaside and bling. I could also walk the dogs on the beach to the east of the town.
> Has anyone stayed around St Jose at the Capo de Gata? I remember walking along the cliff path to several nearly empty coves with fantastic beach's.Dress optional!



There's an official aire in San Jose these days, but more interesting, for us at least, as you come into San Jose there stands the Hotel Cortijo De Sotillo on the left hand side. Never heard of it, no nor me, but this was the location for the opening scenes of the 1964 film 'A Fistful of Dollars' starring Clint Eastwood. And we were there on the very spot about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 20, 2014)

*Cremalla Rack & Pinion Railway in the Pyrenees*

Our Rough Guide to Spain mentioned the rack-and-pinion Cremalla Railway, which was only 18km from our camp site near Ripoll in the Pyrenees. We emptied the tin box and found the necessary €38 for the return trip for the two of us,  plus €3.60 for the optional cable car at the other end, and jumped on our little Vespa 125 and went up the mountain to the station in Ribes El Faber. The little train filled up quickly with some VERY noisy coach parties, but we closed our ears and we enjoyed the view along the Riu Freser gorge, the train going from 900m to nearly 2000m at Nuria in 35 minutes. I took a few photos, but the train windows were all closed, and I’m no David Bailey so my apologies! The cable car at Nuria took us up another 300m, which is exciting for those who like cable cars…..
La France tomorrow! Hoorah!
Janet and John
PS. We also saw this very useful sign for use by Alex Salmond....


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 20, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Our Rough Guide to Spain mentioned the rack-and-pinion Cremalla Railway, which was only 18km from our camp site near Ripoll in the Pyrenees. We emptied the tin box and found the necessary €38 for the return trip for the two of us,  plus €3.60 for the optional cable car at the other end, and jumped on our little Vespa 125 and went up the mountain to the station in Ribes El Faber. The little train filled up quickly with some VERY noisy coach parties, but we closed our ears and we enjoyed the view along the Riu Freser gorge, the train going from 900m to nearly 2000m at Nuria in 35 minutes. I took a few photos, but the train windows were all closed, and I’m no David Bailey so my apologies! The cable car at Nuria took us up another 300m, which is exciting for those who like cable cars…..
> La France tomorrow! Hoorah!
> Janet and John
> PS. We also saw this very useful sign for use by Alex Salmond....View attachment 23267
> ...


you might not be a David Bailey but Janet looks like a weather girl on number seven,  thoroughly enjoyed this thread John, almost wish you were not coming home:dance:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 21, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> you might not be a David Bailey but Janet looks like a weather girl on number seven,  thoroughly enjoyed this thread John, almost wish you were not coming home:dance:



I'm glad you have enjoyed this short story, and we are not coming home just yet. We are tucked up in Le Bosquet, a delightful little campsite near Perpignan, and the Gin Palace in Montpellier will be boarded on Tuesday, and it's a good job I've got a dozen bottles of LIDL's Gin under the starboard seat........

Last picture of this thread: taken today at the high Pyrenees French border on the C38/D115 . There was no border post nor was there, surprisingly, a place flogging Spanish cigarettes or booze! By the way, on the route up we passed a little town called Vic. It was delightful, but I won't tell you about it, as that would be rubbing it in.......
My thanks for the 9000 + views of this simple story.
Happy Camping.
Janet and John


----------

